# Carter SFGZ 5.6 sun(170mm) Wa-Bocho



## kalaeb

I guess I will start in on the pass arounds... first up: 

If you are considering a Carter, but unsure of how you will like it, you are welcome to take this one for a drive. I assume lots of guys here have Carters, but some of the newer members may not so this is open to any member in the CONUS. 

All I ask is when you ship it it comes with delivery confirmation and try to only keep it for 10 days at a time. 

5.6 sun Wa-bocho, classic Carter, thin, light and a wicked cutter, but lacking in the finish dept. 

This is not the high grade series, but IMO, cuts just as well if not better than the HG series.

I will put a screaming edge on it before shipping, please only sharpen if you are confident in your skills. 

Shoot me a PM if you are interested. 

Regards, Matt


----------



## Zwiefel

Got a PA carter funayuki on the way to the house....or I'd be in like Flynn. REALLY looking forward to test driving a carter.


----------



## cclin

may I join? pm sent!


----------



## chinacats

I would love to try one of his wa-bocho knives. Thanks for the opportunity--pm sent.

Cheers


----------



## Lefty

Great one! He's a living legend for a reason. Performance-wise, I compare all other knives to his. This is a cool passaround, Matt.


----------



## Phantom9309

I'd love to try this out. PM sent


----------



## kalaeb

This is headed out this morning. List is currently has six participants. I will allow up to 10, so if anyone else wants on at any point in the next couple weeks lmk. 

Happy cutting all, hope you get a good feel for Carter.


----------



## Don Nguyen

I just got it - will be trying it out for a bit!

Would you guys consider this laser-ish, or standard all around? This is actually the first time I've handled a proper knife.


----------



## SpikeC

Thanks a bunch for the chance to try this out! After all of the talk about what great cutters Carters are, I was not surprised by how this knife performed. While cutting well, I found food sticking quite a bit to the blade. I didn't expect this due to the geometry of the blade. The top half of the blade has no taper, and then it is ground concave down to just above the edge. I thought that this design would act like a super convex, but not so.
The handle is very much like a mass produced piece, and would be very much nicer with a little contouring of the edges. It is not particularly uncomfortable, but could be greatly improved quite easily. 
It's is a very nimble little knife and was fun to use. If i were to buy one i would want a longer edge, for most things this was long enough, but i did find myself wishing for more several times. In the week that I had it doing normal home kitchen work the edge held up fine, but before I sent it on I did some stropping on newsprint and it brought the edge up nicely.


----------



## Don Nguyen

She's on her way now. This is actually the first expensive knife I have ever handled, so there's not much I can say aside from general observations.

First thing I noticed was how light the handle was. Of course, this was due to the short tang and probably the material (anyone know what this material is?). Secondly, I was surprised there was no distal taper, because I had the impression that most good knives had a taper - especially if Carter is forging these out.

It cuts really well, looks great with the cladding. I found the handle shape was OK - there wasn't much I could say bad about it to be honest, but I'm not actually that picky about handle shapes. I do agree with SpikeC that if it were a little bit longer, it would be more enjoyable to use.


----------



## chinacats

Knife arrived today, can't wait to give it a go.


----------



## rahimlee54

Thanks for the usage, I enjoyed having it here at the house to try. I found potatoes sticking if I sliced, but if I push cut they fell right off 90% of the time. A nice knife either way. Dicing a 1.5 lb sweet potato it came up a little short literally :biggrin:. Nice small prep knife though.


----------



## kalaeb

Where is this at now?


----------

